# Distribucion ligera para ordenador antiguo en español

## emerge_me

Buenas, tengo un P3-500 y un Athlon-xp 2200 con gentoo los 2.

El caso es que en el P3-500 tengo KDE y no me va mal (256Mb de RAM), pero sin embargo es un suplicio a la hora de ponerte a compilar por lo que tarda y porque a veces se muere el emerge a mitad de compilación (ya le estuve pasando el memtest86 un dia entero y estaba bien en ese aspecto).

Un amigo me ha pedido que si podría aprovechar su viejo portatil (p-200 y 96Mb de RAM) con linux y le he dicho que si (su nivel de linux es bastante básico, tiene una Mandrake 9.1 que usa sólo para cuando se lo mandan en la universidad), para su otro ordenador en principio(P4 1700 256Mb de RAM) le pondré Ubuntu u otra parecida para que se acostumbre, que el chico se está interesando por Linux, si se pone en serio y aprende más ya le recomendaré Gentoo más adelante   :Cool:  .

Total, que simplemente quisiera una recomendación sobre una distro que pudiera ir más o menos bien en su viejo portatil, y de paso me la pongo yo en mi p3 que lo tengo un poco como conejillo de indias, y que además esté en Español.

Por el momento la que más me gustado es elive, que es una liveCD basada en Debian que te viene con el Enlightement como entorno (supongo que comerá pocos recursos), y que se puede instalar fácilmente y por lo que he visto hay cosas en español en sus capturas de pantalla.

Vector Linux era la que más me gustaba en un principio, pero me parece que está exclusivamente en inglés.  :Crying or Very sad: 

También veia la posibilidad de instalar Ubuntu o Debian con Xfce o Enlightement, pero además de que me da que van a consumir más recursos, estos entornos no van a venir ni tan bonitos, ni tan bien configurados como en una distribución más orientada a ellos.

¿Alguna sugerencia?. Gracias.

PD: Ah!, y por cierto, querría un entorno más o menos actualizado (su portatil tiene WIFI y esas cosas), así que no me interesan distribuciones radicalmente hechas para consumir lo mínimo del tipo Damn Small, Tiny o Puppy Linux entre otras.

----------

## pacho2

Yo le pondría mandrake 10.1 o mandriva 2005, si eso, esperas un par de semanas a que salga la 2006...

Aún así mandrake es upgradeable, aunque no es recomendado pasra, por ejemplo, de mdk 9.1 a mandriva 2005, el upgrate funciona perfectamente de, por ejemplo, Mdk 10.1 a Mdv2005.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

elive estoy mas que seguro que no es para un ordenador viejo, ya que si es la misma version que tengo yo (0.3) viene con el e17 que consumiria muchos recursos en un ordenador asi. Yo le pondria una suse que a mi entender y segun mi experiencia y es la que mejor funciona en cuanto a configurar "sola" las cosas.

salu2

----------

## pacho2

Yo he usado suse 8.2, 9.0, 9.1 y 9.2 y te puedo decir que es mucho mas lenta que mandrake. Además, aunque era una tarjeta bastante rarita, SuSE me configuró muy chapuceramente el sonido. Yo con mandrake nuca he tenido problemas de reconocer hardware.

Saludos

----------

## emerge_me

Suse o Mandriva para un p200 con 96Mb de RAM???   :Shocked:  .

Yo he usado desde hace bastante tiempo hasta hace un par de meses Mandrake, la 10.1, que es la última que tuve era un mastodonte, chupaba recursos que daba gusto. Realmente distribuciones como Mandriva, Suse o Fedora me parecen demasiado pesadas para ordenadores que no tengan un mínimo de 256mb de RAM(incluso recomendaría 512MB) y un procesador decente.

En su ordenador nuevo si que le meteré la distribución en función de como detecte las cosas y eso.

----------

## pacho2

En fin, quizás es que por mastodonte no entendemos lo mismo. A mi, la verdad, es que debian, por ejemplo, no me parece, ni por asomo, más ligera que mandrake. Claro que si usabas mandrake con kde...

Es cierto que la memoria es un poco ajustada, si pudiera tener 128 mejor, pero yo ya he instalado mandrake 10.1 en un P classic a 133 MHz con 128 y con xfce iba bien. Mi portátil tiene un PII a 266 MHz con 159 de ram (es cierto que es más rápido que el que dices tu) y corría gnome decentemente.

Si quieres puedes probar slackware 10.1.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Quizás tenías demasiados servicios corriendo, ten en cuenta que mandrake, por defecto, te puede llegar a poner 20 servicios para que arranquen, de los cuales, luego, sólo necesitas 5  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

Mandrake, por lo menos la 10.1 que fue la ultima que tube oportunidad de usar, instalaba 2mil servicios al inicio, 2mil modulos, en fin eso era un desastre. Al final, todas son linux y todas configuradas correctamente van bien, el problema es que si tu amigo recien empieza no creo que le toque mucho, asi que cuanto mejor optimizada "desde el principio" mejor no?. Suse es pesada? porque lo dices? yo creo que instalando un entorno como xfce o fvwm te ira muy bien. Tambien es verdad que dependiendo del hardware pues unas distros lo reconoceran o configuraran mejor, pero por lo menos mi experiencia con mandrake es bastante mala (lo he probado en los 3 ordenadores que han pasado por mis manos, desde un p3 hasta un xp con diferentes mobos y tarjetas graficas)

Pero bueno, basicamente creo que ya te peudes hacer una idea de las distros "faciles" que ayudan a los usuarios principiantes, que es lo que linux intenta lograr, asi que solo te quedara probarlas y la que mejor le convenza, pues atirar pa lante  :Razz: 

salu2

----------

## emerge_me

Bueno, por mastodonte entiendo que me consumía el doble (y digo el doble) de memoría corriendo el mismo entorno que estoy corriendo ahora con la Gentoo. Y si, usaba Kde, pero lo más gracioso es que usaba Gnome y me pasé a Kde porque me consumían prácticamente lo mismo (en Mandrake 10.1) y las Gtk eran bastante más lentas que las Qt para dibujar y eso se notaba. Ahora me he habituado al Kde y me gusta más. Que conste que a mi siempre me ha gustado Mandrake/Mandrive y me sigue gustando, es la que mas me gusta dentro de las distribuciones "pesadas".

El consumo de memoría con unos cuantos programas estilo firefox, mldonkey, kwrite y poco más podía llegarme a pasar de 300Mb de memoria usados perfectamente mientras que con Gentoo me roza los 200 por abajo teniendo lo mismo abierto.

La cosa es que aunque puedo tener una distro como Mandriva o Suse con Xfce o Enlightement (que por cierto no consume tanto), o IceWm o lo que sea, siempre va a tener cosas cargadas que no voy a necesitar y que me van a estar consumiendo memoria que en este caso es muy escasa.

No se puede ampliar, es un portatil viejo y me parece que del todo inampliable.

He probao elive en el P3-500 y no está nada mal, el consumo con una o 2 aplicaciones abiertas pasa por poco de 60Mb, lo cual es aceptable.

----------

## emerge_me

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

>  Al final, todas son linux y todas configuradas correctamente van bien, el problema es que si tu amigo recien empieza no creo que le toque mucho, asi que cuanto mejor optimizada "desde el principio" mejor no?. 
> 
> 

 

No es un completo novato en Linux, como ya he dicho usa Mandrake desde hace tiempo aunque muy, muy de vez en cuanto, así que sabe un poco como van las cosas, además yo le puedo aconsejar si algo no le va bien.

Por cierto, vamos a aclararnos sobre el tema del hilo. Estoy hablando sobre su portatil viejo (tb extensible a mi p3 500). En su ordenador nuevo si que le voy a poner una distro de las "fáciles", probaré Mandriva, Suse y Ubuntu, y tal vez alguna otra, y la que mejor vaya, pues esa   :Wink:  . Pero el problema es poder aprovechar el viejo de forma decente.

----------

## pacho2

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Mandrake, por lo menos la 10.1 que fue la ultima que tube oportunidad de usar, instalaba 2mil servicios al inicio, 2mil modulos, en fin eso era un desastre. Al final, todas son linux y todas configuradas correctamente van bien, el problema es que si tu amigo recien empieza no creo que le toque mucho, asi que cuanto mejor optimizada "desde el principio" mejor no?. Suse es pesada? porque lo dices? yo creo que instalando un entorno como xfce o fvwm te ira muy bien. Tambien es verdad que dependiendo del hardware pues unas distros lo reconoceran o configuraran mejor, pero por lo menos mi experiencia con mandrake es bastante mala (lo he probado en los 3 ordenadores que han pasado por mis manos, desde un p3 hasta un xp con diferentes mobos y tarjetas graficas)
> 
> Pero bueno, basicamente creo que ya te peudes hacer una idea de las distros "faciles" que ayudan a los usuarios principiantes, que es lo que linux intenta lograr, asi que solo te quedara probarlas y la que mejor le convenza, pues atirar pa lante 
> 
> salu2

 

Tampoco hay que pasarse. 

Si mandrake arranca tantos servicios es por precaución, para que en máquinas tipo (no pentium classic) sea llegar y besar el santo. Eso de que es un desastre me parece excesivo. Lo de los módulos es para poder soportar un monton de software exótico. En mi PII a 266 MHz suse era apreciablemente más lenta que mandrake.

Yo también he probado mandrake 10.1 en montones de ordenadores y siempre me ha detectado el hardware.

Hay montones de distros entre las que elegir, escoge la que creas que te conviene

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

> Bueno, por mastodonte entiendo que me consumía el doble (y digo el doble) de memoría corriendo el mismo entorno que estoy corriendo ahora con la Gentoo. Y si, usaba Kde, pero lo más gracioso es que usaba Gnome y me pasé a Kde porque me consumían prácticamente lo mismo (en Mandrake 10.1) y las Gtk eran bastante más lentas que las Qt para dibujar y eso se notaba. Ahora me he habituado al Kde y me gusta más. Que conste que a mi siempre me ha gustado Mandrake/Mandrive y me sigue gustando, es la que mas me gusta dentro de las distribuciones "pesadas".
> 
> El consumo de memoría con unos cuantos programas estilo firefox, mldonkey, kwrite y poco más podía llegarme a pasar de 300Mb de memoria usados perfectamente mientras que con Gentoo me roza los 200 por abajo teniendo lo mismo abierto.
> 
> La cosa es que aunque puedo tener una distro como Mandriva o Suse con Xfce o Enlightement (que por cierto no consume tanto), o IceWm o lo que sea, siempre va a tener cosas cargadas que no voy a necesitar y que me van a estar consumiendo memoria que en este caso es muy escasa.
> ...

 

Hay una idea muy extendida que dice que mandrake, por ser facil de instalar y "pesada", es poco configurable, nada más lejos de la realidad. Si quieres puedes deshabilitar los servicios que no creas que deben correr, también puedes compilarte un kernel que contenga lo justo y que este optimizado para tu máquina (ganarás bastante si haces esto último, te lo recomiendo  :Wink: ).

Si has probado elive, y te va bien, quedate con elive  :Smile:  Que quieres que te diga  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Tu P3 a 500 soportará fácilmente a mandriva  :Smile: 

----------

## emerge_me

Si tienes razón en que se puede optimizar Mandriva y todo eso. Lo que pasa es que voy a asustar al pobre (y tal vez a mi mismo también   :Razz:  ), si me ve metiendome en el kernel (no me fio de que lo vaya a conseguir a la primera generar un kernel con lo justo en Mandriva y sin el molesto initrd y que me funcione todo bien), quitando procesos y todo eso. Optimizando los flags del kernel, recompilando el Glibc y quien sabe que más cosas que en Gentoo son fáciles al estar pensada para eso, pero no tanto en Mandriva. Al menos no cuentan con el maravilloso soporte de Gentoo   :Very Happy:  .

Si el KDE (y lo tengo todo con lo justo), ya me va justito (grafica integrada y sin puerto AGP para poner una decente y eso se nota), para meterme una Mandriva me tendría que poner Xfce u otro parecido, porque no me irás a decir que Mandriva va a ir más rápido que una Gentoo bien configurada verdad?   :Wink:  .

Bueno, ya veré lo que hago, el caso es que si algo no me gusta de la que ponga, siempre se puede probar otra, que hay muchas, es lo mejor de Linux. Al menos el enlightement es original para alguien que no sea usuario normal de Linux y muy bonito (aunque no muy configurable acostumbrado al KDE). De todas formas, con instalarlo al disco duro ya tendría una Debian que configurar a gusto, asi que....

De todas formas a mi me gusta hacer una distribución de forma constructiva como Gentoo que tienes una base y vas añadiendo lo que necesitas, que no de forma destructiva, que te viene hasta con procesos que te piden una pizza y te lavan la ropa pero el problema lo tienes en que puedes quitar para ganar rendimiento sin perder funcionalidad.

----------

## ps2

buff...

yo ahora estoy en una situación parecida.

Tengo un athlon700 con 384mb de RAM y no se muy bien que ponerle. Sé que con KDE tirará bien, especialmente si se le compila con gentoo  :Cool: 

Yo prefiero ponerle gentoo a ponerle alguna "rara" de esas. El truco estaría en compilar las cosas pesadas en otra máquina más potente y ponerle al PC mas pequeño ya los binarios listos.

Hay unas herramientas para ello pero ahora no caigo...

----------

## ertomas

Compañeros no se si os servirá mi opinion pero dispongo de 2 ordenadores antiguos:

Uno de ellos es un Pentium a 120 mhz, y oto un Pentium II a 256 mhz. Antes de pasarme a Gentoo me tire 6 meses usando Debian Potato , y Woody. Yo si quieres que todo te vaya bien y que no te ocupe espacio te recomiendo una Debian. Por darte un ejemplo el Pentium II lo tengo de servidor con 1 HD de 1GB, y tengo instalado woody en 340 megas, sin entorno grafico, ya que lo administro por ssh, si bien quieres instalarle entorno grafico mi opcion seria por blackbox, fluxbox, o cualquier rama de escritorios rapidillos. Espero que te haya sido de ayuda. Veo una barbaridad meterle una Mandriva o Suse a un PII a 350 mhz. Yo usuaría Debian (ya que gentoo se tira mucho tiempo compilando).

Un Saludo

----------

## Scarface

Hay una versión de Ubuntu que han sacado precisamente para ordenadores antiguos, echale un vistazo:

Ubuntu lite

----------

## emerge_me

Lo de Ubuntu Lite ya lo miré pero por lo poco que he sacado en claro parece que todavía está bastante inmadura como para plantearla como opción seria.

Creo que voy a centrarme en Debian, si no es Debian directamente, probaré con eLive que es lo mismo pero con todo ya configurado con el Enlightement (bonito y pocos recursos), y si no una Debian a pelo con el XFCE o Icewm o fluxbox, o lo que sea. Lo que no tengo claro es que tal detectará la Debian el WIFI. Se que la Ubuntu detecta bastante bien, y supongo que te dará la opción de no instalar el entorno de escritorio y luego ya con el apt-get ya me instalo algo ligerito. Supongo que sería muy parecido a hacerlo con una Debian, no?.

Es una pena lo de Vector Linux que solo esté en inglés, con lo que prometía   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## pacho2

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

> Si tienes razón en que se puede optimizar Mandriva y todo eso. Lo que pasa es que voy a asustar al pobre (y tal vez a mi mismo también   ), si me ve metiendome en el kernel (no me fio de que lo vaya a conseguir a la primera generar un kernel con lo justo en Mandriva y sin el molesto initrd y que me funcione todo bien), quitando procesos y todo eso. Optimizando los flags del kernel, recompilando el Glibc y quien sabe que más cosas que en Gentoo son fáciles al estar pensada para eso, pero no tanto en Mandriva. Al menos no cuentan con el maravilloso soporte de Gentoo   .
> 
> Si el KDE (y lo tengo todo con lo justo), ya me va justito (grafica integrada y sin puerto AGP para poner una decente y eso se nota), para meterme una Mandriva me tendría que poner Xfce u otro parecido, porque no me irás a decir que Mandriva va a ir más rápido que una Gentoo bien configurada verdad?   .
> 
> Bueno, ya veré lo que hago, el caso es que si algo no me gusta de la que ponga, siempre se puede probar otra, que hay muchas, es lo mejor de Linux. Al menos el enlightement es original para alguien que no sea usuario normal de Linux y muy bonito (aunque no muy configurable acostumbrado al KDE). De todas formas, con instalarlo al disco duro ya tendría una Debian que configurar a gusto, asi que....
> ...

 

Tranquilo, el kernel de kernel.org se puede usar perfectamente en mandriva (yo lo uso, ya que se le puede quitar todo lo que no necesitas) y siempre compilas. Es cierto, y yo soy el primero que lo admito, que con el kernel-sources de mandriva no siempre se pueden quitar todas las opciones que no necesitas, ya que, como tiene muchísimos parches que no son oficiales, se pueden romper algunas dependencias; pero con el kernel de kernel.org no tienes ese problema. Aún así, lo más fácil, es que cojas el kernel de mandriva y lo recompiles adaptándolo a la máquina, aunque luego se compilen módulos de más, esto sólo ocupará algo de disco, pero no harán que vaya más lento. Sólo recordar que los rpms de mandriva están compilados para i586 en adelante (no i386), de forma que, si tu tienes un i586, realmente ya los tienes optimizados a tu arquitectura.

Para quitar los srvicios no tienes más que irte al centro de control de mandrake, a la parte de sistema, servicios; allí, con unos clicks, pones los servicios que quieres.

¿qué tiene de molesto el initrd? El initram de gentoo es lo mismo. Es cierto que la glibc yo no la recompilaría en mandriva (no creo que lo necesites), pero el kernel se recompila fácilmente.

No, no te voy a decir que una mandriva vaya a ir mejor, pero tampoco creo que vaya a ir mucho peor. Si tuvieses un PIV (optimizaciones para pentium4, frente a las de i586) lo comprendería, pero teniendo un i586, no creo que vaya a ser mucho peor. Aún así... no se si Debian es más rápida que mandriva, sobre eso tengo muy serias dudas   :Confused: 

La clave de la configuración de e17 son los ficheros de configuración de tu usuario, si los editas podrás configurarlo a tu gusto. De todos modos, he visto el xfce y me parece muy, pero que muy interesante.

Es cierto que con mandriva hay que configurarlo todo de una manera "destructiva" (no creo que sea la palabra más adecuada), pero no creo que eso sea malo, y, repito, quitar los servicios sobrantes no te va a llevar mucho tiempo.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> buff...
> 
> yo ahora estoy en una situación parecida.
> 
> Tengo un athlon700 con 384mb de RAM y no se muy bien que ponerle. Sé que con KDE tirará bien, especialmente si se le compila con gentoo 
> ...

 

Me parece que el distcc te puede servir

PD: No creo que mandriva (segunda distro en distrowatch) sea tan rara  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Con mandriva, si quieres, puedes instalar sólo lo imprescindible, sin nada gráfico, la potencia de urpmi es enorme. Decir que con mandriva vas a tener que instalarte todos los CDs me parece un poco excesivo. Tienes la opción de instalar lo que quieras, incluso puedes, si quieres, tener el bash1 o los tres a la vez.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> buff...
> 
> yo ahora estoy en una situación parecida.
> 
> Tengo un athlon700 con 384mb de RAM y no se muy bien que ponerle. Sé que con KDE tirará bien, especialmente si se le compila con gentoo 
> ...

 

Si sabes instalar y optimizar gentoo, no creo que necesites pensarlo mucho  :Razz: 

----------

## ps2

me he decidido por ponerle gentoo... francamente es el unico sistema operativo basado en GNU/Linux con el que me siento comodo, además de Debian.

Voy a empezar ahora mismo para dejarle trabajando mientras duermo y mirare eso del distcc   :Very Happy: 

Ya sé que mandriva no es "rara" ha sido un error mio llamarla asi pero la verdad es que no me gusta nada y eso que la usé hace años por un tiempo, como suse. Es tan pro-windows que hasta se colgaba como win. errores en el servidor X errores en el KDE... redhat le daba mil patadas con mi ximian  :Very Happy: 

un saludo

----------

## emerge_me

Yo llevo usando usando Mandrake desde la 7.2, y a partir de la 10.1 en plan 100% pasando de windows completamente. Antes usé Red Hat pero acabé escaldado de los problemas y los cuelgues que me daba.

Con Mandrake estuve contento pero es cierto que además de que me consumía bastante más de lo deseado, si le tocabas algo un poco delicado, te empezaba a dar problemas. A mí sin hacerle nada que yo supiera se cargó el menú principal (en Kde y en Gnome). Realmente prefiero que use cosas genéricas que no unos menús propios, etc (también recuerdo que renombraron en la 10.1 el icono de menú para que no pudieras sustituirlo por el de Kde fácilmente).

La verdad es que la diferencia con Gentoo es brutal. Yo ya intento evitarme ese tipo de distribuciones que ps2 llama "raras"   :Laughing:  y que te hacen todo a su manera(no digo para nada que no les vaya a dar alguna oportunidad de vez en cuando), además que por mi experiencia no son tan estables. 

Por ahora voy a probar en Debian (paquetes más antiguos y te la puedes hacer a tu gusto desde el principio, eso aumenta más el rendimiento que la optimización 586 frente a 386 de Debian), que es además muy estable. De todas formas también probaré Ubuntu(primera en Distrowatch   :Wink:  ) que es buena para la autodetección y optimizada a 586 a ver que tal.

----------

## emerge_me

He mirado Linespa y, parece que está bien. Es una Debian básicamente españolizada y con entorno XFCE.

Por cierto, que tal iría una FreeBSD para un para un odenador tan viejo comparada con Linux?. Vale la pena probarlo?

----------

## ps2

En mi opinión sí. Vale la pena que pruebes FreeBSD.

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> me he decidido por ponerle gentoo... francamente es el unico sistema operativo basado en GNU/Linux con el que me siento comodo, además de Debian.
> 
> Voy a empezar ahora mismo para dejarle trabajando mientras duermo y mirare eso del distcc  
> 
> Ya sé que mandriva no es "rara" ha sido un error mio llamarla asi pero la verdad es que no me gusta nada y eso que la usé hace años por un tiempo, como suse. Es tan pro-windows que hasta se colgaba como win. errores en el servidor X errores en el KDE... redhat le daba mil patadas con mi ximian 
> ...

 

Es cierto que la versiones "antiguas" de mandrake eran bastante inestables. Pero, a partir de Mdk 9.2 parece que aprendieron la lección, modificaron la forma de sacar versiones y ahora ha ganado estabilidad (a mi no se me ha colgado nunca, gentoo tampoco  :Wink: ). Yo la uso desde la versión 10.0, aunque yo uso gnome preferentemente  :Smile: , con lo que no te puedo decir como está su kde  :Wink: .

De todos modos, con distcc seguro que será más rápida la compilación de gentoo  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

> Yo llevo usando usando Mandrake desde la 7.2, y a partir de la 10.1 en plan 100% pasando de windows completamente. Antes usé Red Hat pero acabé escaldado de los problemas y los cuelgues que me daba.
> 
> Con Mandrake estuve contento pero es cierto que además de que me consumía bastante más de lo deseado, si le tocabas algo un poco delicado, te empezaba a dar problemas. A mí sin hacerle nada que yo supiera se cargó el menú principal (en Kde y en Gnome). Realmente prefiero que use cosas genéricas que no unos menús propios, etc (también recuerdo que renombraron en la 10.1 el icono de menú para que no pudieras sustituirlo por el de Kde fácilmente).
> 
> La verdad es que la diferencia con Gentoo es brutal. Yo ya intento evitarme ese tipo de distribuciones que ps2 llama "raras"   y que te hacen todo a su manera(no digo para nada que no les vaya a dar alguna oportunidad de vez en cuando), además que por mi experiencia no son tan estables. 
> ...

 

Yo nuca he tenido problemas con mandrake en eso de tocar algo delicado, sobretodo porque, a veces, coge y te lo sobrescribe el propio cron (lo cual a veces me molesta un poco).

Lo de cargarse el menu principal... no se, yo creo que si lo hibieses preguntado, en un momento lo habrías podido resolverm la mayoría de veces es un problema con algún link, derivado de haber corrido (mal) como usuario el menudrake. Yo creo que el hecho de que tenga menudrake (que es una idea de Debian) está bastante bien, ya que, si instalas los rpms de mandrake, todas aplicaciones tienen sus iconos, en cambio, si usamos el sistema normal, muchas aplicaciones carecen de icono.

Lo de que te hacen todo a su manera   :Confused:  , siempre puedes editar tu lo que creas conveniente.

¿qué ventaja tienen los paquetes más antiguos de Debian? Como no sea que kde 1 es más ligero que kde 3.4  :Very Happy: D

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

> He mirado Linespa y, parece que está bien. Es una Debian básicamente españolizada y con entorno XFCE.
> 
> Por cierto, que tal iría una FreeBSD para un para un odenador tan viejo comparada con Linux?. Vale la pena probarlo?

 

Yo creo que sí, también deberías mirar NetBSD.

En linux puedes echar un vistazo a Slackware 10.2, que ha salido hoy mismo  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

pacho2, por favor, en vez de hacer post consecutivos usa el botón editar, que para eso está. Creo que 11 post consecutivos en un mismo hilo son demasiados  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Perdón, te juro que no lo estaba haciendo a posta. Es que no estoy acostumbrado a editar los posts, voy contestándolos según los voy leyendo  :Sad:  , tranquilo, a partir de ahora haré lo que dices.

Saludos y gracias por la observación  :Smile: 

----------

## emerge_me

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo creo que sí, también deberías mirar NetBSD.
> 
> En linux puedes echar un vistazo a Slackware 10.2, que ha salido hoy mismo 
> ...

 

Y como va lo de la instalación de paquetes en FreeBSD/NetBSD?, hay algún gestor de paquetes que te resuelva dependencias, etc...?

En Slackware me parece que por defecto ni siquiera te resuelve dependencias ni nada, todo tgz a lo bestia, aunque se que hay algún proyecto al apt en slackware pero no se yo como irá, ni siquiera en el caso de que vaya bien que puedas acceder a todo el repositorio de paquetes de esa forma. También me ha dado la impresión que debe de ser aun más complicada que Gentoo no?, yo con Gentoo no tengo problema pero algun que otro quebradero de cabeza si que me ha dado.

Estaría bien una comparación "buena" de rendimiento entre diferentes gestores de ventanas ligeros, y sobre todo comparado con los pesados en memoria/velocidad.

Lo de los paquetes más antiguos en Debian, como es lógico las aplicaciones con el tiempo tienden siempre a consumir más, si fuese al revés tendríamos ordenadores con 8Mb de Ram e iriamos sobrados. Así que aplicaciones que tenían distribuciones hace un año o más (y que consumían menos que ahora), consumirán menos.

----------

## pacho2

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   
> 
> Yo creo que sí, también deberías mirar NetBSD.
> 
> En linux puedes echar un vistazo a Slackware 10.2, que ha salido hoy mismo 
> ...

 

En referencia a netbsd y freebsd, perdona pero no lo sé, yo ya los he visto instalados y, aunque se que, al menos en netbsd, también lo hay qeu hacer todo from scratch (como en gentoo stage1) no se si resuelve las dependencias  :Sad: 

Es cierto que slackware no resuelve las dependencias, aunque hay muchos proyectos para hacerlo, pero el sistema base, siempre se contruye bien, además, en caso de catástarofe, la forma de rescatar un slack (al menos en 7.1, lo siento pero el 10.1 lo toque por pocos momentos  :Sad: ) es muy sencilla, ya que el mismo tiene ùna opción para abrir todos los tgz básicos, de forma que puedes hacer resucitar tu distro en un momento.

Complicada no es, el único problema es que, quizás, aunque cada vez menos, hay menos paquetes, pero en slackware suele compilar bien casi todo. Es reapidísima, la distro más ligera que he visto (al menos en 3.1, 7.1 y 10.1).

Otro inconveniente es que no trae gnome  :Sad: , aunque por fortuna existe Dropline que ya se encarga del tema  :Smile: .

Es cierto lo que dices de las aplicaciones más antiguas, pero has de tener en cuenta que, por ejemplo, kde 3.4 es más ligero que kde 3.3 o 3.2; gnome 2.10 es más rápido que los anteriores gnome2. El kernel 2.6.13 es más ligero que el 2.6.3. Esa rapidez también depende de cómo evoluciona cada aplicación  :Smile: 

En la página de wikipedia se habla de slack:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware#Manejo_de_paquetes

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## emerge_me

Lo que más busco es una distribución directamente orientada a ordenadores más viejos, más que nada porque tienen los escritorios más ligeros mucho mas "mimados" y configurados ya que son los que se usan por defecto. Te ahorras tener que configurarlo todo, instalar un gestor de ficheros como ROX para los iconos del escritorio, etc, porque ya te viene alguna preparada,etc...

La verdad es que para gastar tiempo ya tengo mi Gentoo, pero para algo que voy a usar mucho menos, preferiría algo que te vieniese lo más preparado posible (y en español, eso descarta bastantes distribuciones ligeras por desgracia).

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *emerge_me wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, que tal iría una FreeBSD para un para un odenador tan viejo comparada con Linux?. Vale la pena probarlo?

 

En mi portátil iba de pena, no funcionaba apenas nada, ni tan siquiera ACPI (sólo APM), y un larguísimo etc. "de cuya lista no quiero acordarme". Si te apasiona editar un fichero tamaño biblia para recompilar el núcleo de FBSD adelante... No tiene nada similar al "make menuconfig", pero es otro UNIX con el que también aprendí muchísimo.

En cuanto a la idea de instalar mandrake/mandriva... Las desconozco casi por completo, pero tienen absolutamente todo compilado para i586, es decir, obtendrías el mismo rendimiento que con Gentoo sin quemar el procesador... Otra de ellas, pensada además para novatos (o gente no muy experimentada con Linux) es http://arklinux.org/ aunque me temo que solo incluye KDE, quizá sea cuestión de mirarla con más detenimiento. También está compilada para i586, aunque la vi muy verde, quizá no tenga un proceso de instalación tan "personalizable" como el de mandriva (suponiendo que lo tenga).

Pásate por #freebsd en irc.freenode.net y ya verás las batallitas para instalar pcmcias y demás. El kernel de FreeBSD puede ser excelente para muchas cosas, pero en cuanto a soporte de hardware está a años luz con respecto al de Linux.

----------

## DDrDark

Tengo entendido que slackware tiene una version reducida tambien llamada zipslack. No se si te servira, aunque ya tienes muchas ideas por donde empezar  :Smile: 

----------

## Pep

Y esto??? http://jackass.homelinux.org/

----------

## ps2

En FreeBSD tienes dos formas de administrar los paquetes. Una es pillando los binarios. Otra es a la gentoo. (de hecho el sistema portage, que yo sepa, está inspirado en el sistema de ports de FreeBSD).

FreeBSD además tiene su HandBook que está muy bien y podrás aprender todo lo necesario.

Igual que con gentoo tienes tu make.conf  :Wink:  y la resolución de dependencias es excelente. En cuanto a NetBSD tan sólo lo instalé una vez y poco más no lo he trasteado mucho.

Un saludo.

Edit: He llegado a probar FreeBSD en un pentium166 con 64mb y rinde bien. El único entorno gráfico que ha cargado es windowmaker via vnc y se portaba bien. Pero no puedo decir más que eso.

----------

## pacho2

Yo en un Pentium a 133 MHz con 64 de RAM tenía Slack 3.1 con fvwm95  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Y esto??? http://jackass.homelinux.org/

 

Veo que tomaste nota del enlace que dejé en un hilo similar, pero con una CPU más potente...

O bueno... el enlace vino en un GWL, es decir, todo el mundo debería conocerlo...

Pero, ¿has pensado lo que escribías?, ¿eres consciente de que xorg-x11 quizá se tire cerca de 24 horas compilando?

Menuda barbaridad, seguro que no lo has pensado....

Editado: Añado que la opción más sensata es encontrar una distribución pre-compilada para i586; de no poderla adaptar convenientemente... no guardé el enlace, pero después me arrepentí: la diferencia entre gentoo compilada a medida del procesador y cualquier otra compilada para i386 es casi nula, es decir, gentoo aventajaba en cuestión de milisegundos en tareas complejas con el gimp y aplicaciones similares, pero en aquel artículo se dudaba mucho de eso de compilar absolutamente todo, dado que la ventaja obtenida era casi inapreciable... Y no quiero hablar mal de gentoo. Me encanta.

----------

## Pep

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Pep wrote:*   Y esto??? http://jackass.homelinux.org/ 
> 
> Veo que tomaste nota del enlace que dejé en un hilo similar, pero con una CPU más potente...
> 
> O bueno... el enlace vino en un GWL, es decir, todo el mundo debería conocerlo...
> ...

 

Claro que he pensado en los tiempos de compilación. Incluso puede que te quedes corto con las 24h en la compilación de xorg, pero sólo son 24 horas, y además existe distcc.

Saludetes

----------

## emerge_me

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Claro que he pensado en los tiempos de compilación. Incluso puede que te quedes corto con las 24h en la compilación de xorg, pero sólo son 24 horas, y además existe distcc.
> 
> 

 

Sólo 24 horas   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Parece que FreeBSD va bien para un ordenador viejo, pero me inclino por lo cómodo, al menos en un principio.

Si lo ideal sería una distro compilada para 586, pero eso es lo de menos, lo que importa es una comodidad relativa para la instalacion/detección/configuración y que me deje un entorno ligero bastante bien configurado. Y si no encuentro algo decente en principio probaré con debian o ubuntu instalando lo mínimo y después probando unos pocos gestores de ventanas ligeros a ver cual me convence.

----------

